# I need some help with making a tail/ears



## wolf with earrings (Jul 1, 2009)

i've never made any type of fursuit things, and i need to know the materials for making a tail and ears. 
what i want to do is make a tail that's about 3 foot long, and black, with a little red tint to it.
and for the ears, i know i'll need a headband, but i need to know what type of material i'll need. i want to make them gray, and about 2-3 inches tall.
thanks, and i'd appreciate any help i get.
if you need to know why i'm asking, just look at my post in the offtopic section. you can't be that lazy to not look there. >.>
EDIT: if you wanna know why i'm not ordering one, i'm about to probably make a rant about the money, and i'm not that open about being a furry. >_>
EDIT: i'm not making a rant.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry if there's already a thread about this.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 2, 2009)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/

There are some good tutorials there if you can dig through it. I can't help ya tho, sorry. I'm just starting out.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 2, 2009)

wolf with earrings said:


> i've never made any type of fursuit things, and i need to know the materials for making a tail and ears.
> what i want to do is make a tail that's about 3 foot long, and black, with a little red tint to it.
> and for the ears, i know i'll need a headband, but i need to know what type of material i'll need. i want to make them gray, and about 2-3 inches tall.
> thanks, and i'd appreciate any help i get.
> ...



Well, for the tail you'd need black fur with a red tint (unless you wanna try to make it out something else like fleece, or some other material.  But fur is usually best.).  Probably a full yard, as the grain of most furs tends to run length-wise, rather than from top to bottom.

For the ears, you'd need only a small amount of gray fur, in the color you want (again, unless you want to use a different material, but fur is probably the better option).  You wouldn't need much more than say... a 12 inch square piece of fur.  And you'll need about the same amount for whatever material you want to you for the inner bit of the ear.  Many people use something like fleece, felt, or fur for this part.

On top of the fur needed, you'll want something to attach the tail to you; this can range from ribbon loops, to elastic loops, to just safety pins.  For the ears you'll need a headband, which you already mentioned.  Wire can be used as a 'frame' for the ears as well, and allows them to be posed a bit.  And then it's just the basic sewing equipment:  needles, thread, a sewing machine if you have one, etc.

Oh and if you need some ideas for patterns for the ears or the tail, the link that daREALnakkers posted is the best place to hunt around.  Especially in the Memories section.


Also, just FYI... you don't have to be a furry to like ears and tails.  How many nekos are there in the anime fandom, after all.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 2, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> Well, for the tail you'd need black fur with a red tint (unless you wanna try to make it out something else like fleece, or some other material.  But fur is usually best.).  Probably a full yard, as the grain of most furs tends to run length-wise, rather than from top to bottom.
> 
> For the ears, you'd need only a small amount of gray fur, in the color you want (again, unless you want to use a different material, but fur is probably the better option).  You wouldn't need much more than say... a 12 inch square piece of fur.  And you'll need about the same amount for whatever material you want to you for the inner bit of the ear.  Many people use something like fleece, felt, or fur for this part.
> 
> ...


thanks. but i don't know what a neko is. ;-; and also, why'd you say 





> Also, just FYI... you don't have to be a furry to like ears and tails. How many nekos are there in the anime fandom, after all.


i'm not really interested in anime. <.<


daREALnakkers said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/
> 
> There are some good tutorials there if you can dig through it. I can't help ya tho, sorry. I'm just starting out.


i found a good one, but i don't know where i'd get some foam. ;-;
link: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3279030.html


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 3, 2009)

SORRY TO DOUBLE POST.
i told my mom and dad that i wanted to make wolf ears and a tail for a costume, and they said ok. *phew! no convincing my parents i'm not crazy or mental! :3* but...
my mom said " No you can't just go with ears and a tail, you'd look stupid. Maybe we could make some paws or something."
my parents are so cheap, my mom suggested that i get some brown gloves and glue some black fur onto it. <.< *damnit, i've been using <.< or >.> in alot of posts.* i need to make some paws now. i'll try and negotiate with them to just let me do ears and a tail, but i'm not sure if that'll work. i know how i could possibly make them, and i'm thinking of 2 things. either foam, or a wireframe base. both could fail miserably, but i'm not sure. i'll look on the live journal, but if i don't find anything, which of the 2 methods should i use?
tl;dr *<.<*, i need to make paws.
EDIT: yay, i found a tut, but my mom just _has_ to make things harder.
<.<
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2177857.html
i'll just copypasta this from an msn convo, i'm too lazy to write it out, but i'll add some so you know what's going on.. >.>
non-bold=edited in.
"I showed my mom the tutorial, andshe was like, "i could do that." and i was like, "i want to do it."*
*there was a picture of the poster in a fursuit at the bottom, and i showed her that, to show her that people make full suits, *to show her that people make full suits,* and she was like, "so you want a tail, ears and a mask?"
*"no."
*"i just wanna do ears, a tail, and possibly paws."
*that's when it got difficult. >.>
*"well, you can't just go with those things. i could put some fur coming out of your shirt or something to make you look furry." <.<
*"no, i just want the ear, tail, and paws."
*"i'm so confused right now."
*"i want the TAIL, EARS, and PAWS."
*<.<
sorry for any confusion with what i copypasted, so yeah. just ask.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 3, 2009)

wolf with earrings said:


> thanks. but i don't know what a neko is. ;-; and also, why'd you say
> i'm not really interested in anime. <.<
> 
> i found a good one, but i don't know where i'd get some foam. ;-;
> link: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3279030.html




I got my fur/fleece at Jo-Ann Fabrics, and I remember a mental note in my head about seeing foam there. Might want to take a looksee if you got one in your area.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 3, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I got my fur/fleece at Jo-Ann Fabrics, and I remember a mental note in my head about seeing foam there. Might want to take a looksee if you got one in your area.


There's one not too far from where i live, and they're all over St. Louis, so i won't need to go far.
^.^


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 3, 2009)

wolf with earrings said:


> thanks. but i don't know what a neko is. ;-; and also, why'd you say



Neko = Cat girl = Girl with cat ears and tail, sometimes paws.  Can also be male.



wolf with earrings said:


> i'm not really interested in anime. <.<



Nor am I any more, but being that I am trying to get into selling things like tails and ears, and I know there is a market amongst the anime fans, it's helpful to remember.  At least for me.  It was also mentioned only as proof that not only furries dress up with animal bits (tails, ears, etc) and your first post mentioned that you're not too open as a furry yet.



wolf with earrings said:


> i found a good one, but i don't know where i'd get some foam. ;-;
> link: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3279030.html



In the States, I've heard that Wal-mart and Jo-Anns are two good places to check for foam.  Also, if you're on Livejournal and go onto the Fursuit Auctions community, you can sometimes find people selling off leftover foam from their own projects.  You can also ask around there, if you don't see anyone posting that they have some.



On another note, in regards to your more recent post, in my experience, it's easier and looks nicer, to make paws simply out of fur, rather than trying to glue fur onto gloves.  Maybe get some cheap gloves to abuse for a paw pattern, but I'd sincerely recommend making the paws just from fur, if you're going for paws in the end.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 3, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> Neko = Cat girl = Girl with cat ears and tail, sometimes paws.  Can also be male.
> 
> *oh, how could i not know that! i had an old game that was called "NekoCat", and it had a little cat that would chase around your mouse. it was kind of addicting. :3*
> 
> ...


i replied in *bold.*


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 4, 2009)

GOD, I HATE DOUBLE POSTING, BUT I NEED TO ASK A QUESTION OF somewhat URGENCY.
i don't have long hair or anything, but i don't wanna have the headband for the ears showing. what should i do?
i'm such a newb at this.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jul 4, 2009)

wolf with earrings said:


> GOD, I HATE DOUBLE POSTING, BUT I NEED TO ASK A QUESTION OF somewhat URGENCY.
> i don't have long hair or anything, but i don't wanna have the headband for the ears showing. what should i do?
> i'm such a newb at this.



try making the ears on little clip type things.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 4, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> try making the ears on little clip type things.


elaborate, please.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jul 4, 2009)

wolf with earrings said:


> elaborate, please.



http://www.germes-online.com/direct/dbimage/50183331/Hair_Clips.jpg  Like these


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 4, 2009)

wolf with earrings said:


> GOD, I HATE DOUBLE POSTING, BUT I NEED TO ASK A QUESTION OF somewhat URGENCY.
> i don't have long hair or anything, but i don't wanna have the headband for the ears showing. what should i do?
> i'm such a newb at this.



How short is your hair, out of curiosity?


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 4, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> How short is your hair, out of curiosity?


probably about 1/2-3/4 inches.


----------

